# Kuchen in Illustrator erstellen?



## img (7. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

hab zu beginn gleich ma ne Frag, hat jemand evtl nen Tutorial wie man einen Kuchen bzw Torte erzeugt?

ich würde das ganze gerne technisch aufbaun, also ohne fläche etc... nur kanten, "rahmen"... 

hat da jemand nen tip für mich? bin in illu nich so firm.



ciaociao img


----------



## ink (7. März 2008)

Moin
Du kannst so am Besten n Diagramm erstellen (http://bartelme.at/journal/archive/creating_graphs/?/journal/281/)
oder du nimmst das Radiale-Rasterwerkzeug und ziehst es passend auf, entfernst die inneren
Ringe, extrudierst es (da kannst du auch einfach das Mesh anzeigen lassen, falls du es noch technischer haben möchtest)
(Aussehen) Umwandeln, Kontur drum und deine Sahne & Kirsche drauf oder was auch immer. 
Das wärs soweit eigentlich.

mfg


----------



## img (7. März 2008)

ah super, hat mir geholfen.... aaaber: wie kann ich denn die "torte" höher machen?

die hat jetzt ne höhe von ca 2cm... wenn ichs einfach skalier wird alles "unförmig" ?


----------



## ink (7. März 2008)

Du stellst es direkt beim Extrudieren ein: Tiefe der Extrusion
mfg


----------



## img (7. März 2008)

ah ok fein, hat geklappt  dank dir

aber irgendwie schaut das nich so fein aus ... also allein die grundform...siehe anhang...
verbesserungsvorschläge?

kann man zb die hinteren "rasterlinien" löschen das das ganze nicht "hohl" ausschaut?


----------



## ink (7. März 2008)

Moin
Achte darauf das er Füllung hat:
Den "Kuchen" normal extrudieren (also ohne diese Meshlinien, mit Schattierungen)
Dann auf Objekt -> Aussehen umwandeln, dann gibst du den Flächen Konturen
und stellst bei den entstandenen Flächen die Farbe auf weiß (schwarz bei den Konturen).
Dann sollte das hohle Aussehen kein Prob mehr.


----------



## img (7. März 2008)

ok dank dir habs hinbekommen, sieht aber leicht müllig aus und alles andere als technisch bzw als ne technische zeichnung


----------



## ink (7. März 2008)

Hab auch Schmarrn erzählt, mach die Schattierung aus.
Mit dem Diagramm-Tut klappt es ausgesprochen gut.
Danach das Ganze im Aussehen umwandeln und farblich gestalten.


----------

